# Nice People



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

The world is full of them, its got the 'other' type as well but this Sunday I saw a couple of the NICE ones in action.

I fished with a couple of mates today and during the afternoon it got a bit blowy. One of these guys had lent me his hobie sail to try as he is selling his boat to buy an AI and had no need for it. (I loved it, fantastic facet of our sport)

So its mid arvo and Im heading in... I hadnt used the sail all day as the conditions werent brilliant for a first time user and with no 'training wheels'. But...as I got close to shore, perhaps 1km to go, I decided to hoist the sail and have a feel. Conditions werent ideal and I have very little sailing experience so Ill throw my hand up and say "my bad". The events which follow are entirely my fault. But this thread isnt about me being stupid (although you have to throw that bit in...), its about what followed.

So what follows? Yep I went base over apex.... In truth, a couple of things conspired, firstly a pod of dolphins where keeping pace with me and I was watching them more than I should have been, and 'that' wave came along, the big one you werent expecting, but SHOULD have been in any case.

Anyway I go over in slow motion and all works as it should.

Its upside down and the sail/mast falls away from the hull, so I grab it, (the clip obvipously isnt on) I furl it up and then realise that I cant right the boat and climb back on with a sail and mast in my hand. Its okay as its tied to the cleat at the rear of the hull so I let it go.

Tip the hull over and scramble back on board, seemingly nothing wrong cept my ego has had a major whack with a stupid bat. Looking around I realise that I hadnt attached the rod leashes, all 3 gone, 3 hand made custom rods and Pflueger reels. Okay thats not good, look at the sounder, 10m, too far for me to go without a weight belt and a mask. Then I reach round to grab the sail line but the block is sitting there....empty.... the sheet line didnt have a knot on it and its just pulled through. The sail and mast are on the bottom as well.

Luckily, we had already negotiated the sale of the sail (bad pun) so I just organised the original owners bank details and am about to pay for it when they arrive.

I pack up whats left and feeling pretty low, off I go to work (yep on a Sunday), the shop next door to my office is a dive shop, they had all just returned from a dive at Bermagui and its now around 3.30pm. The owner sees me pull up and makes a joke about me being a tad dishevilled, so I tell him my tale of woe and he looks at his dive master and they suddenly start grabbing gear.. "go back out, find where you think you went over and wait for us".

I cancelled my work comittments (transferred to now actually), drove back out, re-rigged the revo and set off into even worse conditions (tough launch) and pedalled out to where I thought I had done the deed. It was hard to find as when I went over I was obviously in the water, couldnt see land marks to take my bearings properly and was in a bit of shock. Anyway I had trouble finding where I thought I should be, I saw the guys walk into the surf and 10 mins later they surfaced beside me. I explained that I was by now a tad confused but I knew it was the 10m depth point, they then went down and patrolled the area that was that depth and came back up again with 3 rods and a sail/mast, took em about 20 mins to find the lot, even a pack of hooks sitting on the bottom.

A HUGE thank you to Garran Carnall of Pure Scuba, Orient St in Batemans Bay see his website here and Dan Jansen of Dans IT Services also of Orient St Batemans Bay, website here..... Thank you guys, I am so grateful to you both. Im taking them both and their wives out to dinner.... beacuse they wont take money, we argued and argued, "but mate, this is what we do it for!", was what they kept saying to me...

In the following pic, Garran is on the left and Dan is eating the sail... (hungry work underwater rescure).










Tell em you got their details here if you ever talk to them, even better, send them an email and tell them what top blokes they are

Dans Services

Daniel Jansen
Computer Consultant
PADI Open Water Scuba Instructor / Scuba Enthusiast
Vending Machine Enthusiast
Amateur Photographer

PO Box 1042
Batemans Bay
NSW 2536
Australia

Email: [email protected]
Mobile: 0402 427 828
Fax: 02 8569 0202
Twitter: http://twitter.com/DanServices
Website: http://www.DanServices.com.au

Pure Scuba 
Pure Scuba
Shop 5 / 33 Orient Street

BATEMANS BAY NSW 2536

AUSTRALIA

Phone: 02 4472 9930
Email: [email protected]

Open Wednesday to Monday

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/PureScuba
Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/PureScuba
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MyPureScuba


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome stuff Rob, great people.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW!!

Not only was it a one in a million chance of finding that stuff in the first place, the fact you found people so willing to help out for no gain is all the more remarkable.

I take it they were pretty much strangers? I have to ask myself if I would have done the same, hmm, I've retrieved a crab pot once but am a bit embarrassed to think that maybe I wouldn't have been so forthcoming if it was me.

Big pat on the back for them and glad to hear all ended well.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

It is awesome isnt it? I know them both well, Garran owns the dive shop so hes my neighbour and Dan looks after my office IT stuff. I didnt ask them to do it, but I certainly wasnt backward in acccepting their help, but I REALLY wanted to compensate them for bottle refills, their time and their expertise.... Dans wife even parked in the carpark so their little one could "watch daddy being brave and helping the nice man.." ..... brave he is, help the nice man he did...

I feel such humility right now...


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Your story just made my day too.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

An amazing happy story!

So happy, I feel a bit weepy........(in a gruff voice, you know, manly sort of way)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

andybear said:


> An amazing happy story!
> 
> So happy, I feel a bit weepy........(in a gruff voice, you know, manly sort of way)


X2

There are some GOOD people Artie.

trev


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Artie a top tale and a couple of top mates your have there.
The boys have some skills!

Blast their businesses all over this thread champ. They deserve it!


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Good to hear some nice folks are doing good out there


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great story. In these days where the news is full of stories about people doing wrong by each other it can be easy to forget about the good ones. Excellent example!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Wonderful story - so pleased for you Artie. What a high after such a low.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Too cool!
Congrats on your finding some nice ones.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Really good news Rob and to be hoped karma is kind to the dive blokes.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

What a bunch of legends 
Thanks for sharing this, Artie


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Garrans email this morning says it all...

"Hi Rob,

Thank you for this but it was done because you're a mate and not for anything else. I would hope that my mates would do this for me if I was in that position. Seeing the smile on your face when we surfaced was reward enough.

Have a great day and enjoy life.

Garran

Shop 5, 33 Orient Street, Batemans Bay, NSW, 2536
Phone: 02 4472 9930
Fax: 02 4472 9930
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.purescuba.com.au"


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo! 
Good karma to them.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rob, great to be able to drop in and have a chat this afternoon and it was also nice to be able to drop in next door and pass on a pat on the back

cheers

John


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice to meet you John and very good of you to give the boys a pat on the back, they certainly deserve it.

John and I discussed Kingys at Montague Island, when the waer temps dictate, Ill be giving him a 'hoy' to join the troop on a Kingy hunt.... ANOTHER bloody AI...they're breeding...

Im making a mini AI, talking to Finns about a set of their moulded outriggers. $320 for a pair and the colour almost perfectly matches the Red Revo... money well spent I would say.... 8)

Heres a pick of a single


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great story Artie. Thanks for sharing. Going to send the scuba boys and email telling them they are legends.


----------



## philhaz (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Rob

I arrived at the boat ramp when you guys were packing up and you told me your story. I recall the words "really pissed off" . I thought you had buckleys of finding that gear as I thought the water would be way to murky to find anything. Either you have been kissed by the fairys or this is good karma coming back at you.

Not surprised at Garran helping you, always seems like a genuine person when I talk to him.

As the others have said a great outcome

Peter


----------



## Springer (Feb 21, 2012)

The world needs more people like Garran and Dan. I know Rob very well and I know he would be extremely appreciative of their help, and a meal would be the least he could do to repay them. For all the things he does for everyone else, it is good to see good Karma is finally going his way.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

That's brilliant! Gives you a bit of faith in humanity!


----------



## neale (Sep 2, 2010)

It's nice to read a feel good story.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

What a great story to restore faith in humanity!

I hope life goes well for them... they deserve it!

Jimbo


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Fabulous story, great blokes. I reckon you made their day too Artie, with your effusive thanks.


----------

